# new sirius online sub



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

from http://siriusbackstage.com

Sirius Backstage has learned that Sirius plans on offering an online only subscription called "Sirius Internet Radio Plus". The service will offer CD-quality sound on the music channels and select talk channels including Howard 100/101 at 48kbps.

The cost will be $12.95 and one can purchase up to 3 additional SIR Plus subscriptions for $6.99. Existing Sirius subscribers can upgrade to SIR Plus for an additional $2.99 a month. The $2.99 is just for one of your ESN's however, so if you have seperate SIR accounts on each of them you'll have to pay $2.99 for each to upgrade. As far as we know Sirius does not have any plans to offer channels on the new service that aren't available via your Sirius receiver.

EDIT: Sirius subscribers will still be able to listen to the regular internet stream for free.

Oh i will sign up for this i will just put it on my credit card and if i like what i hear im buying a radio


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

you know now that i think about it 

i would just rather buy a radio and listen to that $12.95 for internet only is such a ripoff


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I hardly ever listen to the internet streaming for either service. At 32K Sirius sounds awful, XM sounds better at 64K, but I rarely listen. Last weekend when I was in Philly, at the hotel I listened to XM Radio Online via my PDA with the hotels free WIFI. At 64K with the ear buds from my iPod it sounded pretty decent. It was nice listening to Big Tracks and O&A, not sure Days Inn appreciated me hogging the bandwidth though :lol:


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve,

What PDA do you use? My Dell Axim just died after 1 year 7 days. Of course, 7 days out of warranty....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Damn! That's terrible, what luck, or lack thereof 

I have an HP H5550 running Windows 2003 Mobil. I use http://www.xstreamxm.com/mobile to stream XM to my PDA when I have wifi access.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i just tried that and my xm popped right up  

hey steve where did you get the graphic near your name i like that


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks. I actually made it this 3AM this morning. Just went to all three companies websites, did a screen shot of the logos and resized them. All done in MS Paint


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

pez2002 said:


> you know now that i think about it
> 
> i would just rather buy a radio and listen to that $12.95 for internet only is such a ripoff


When I'm in the office I listen to the Internet Stream since I can't get a signal in the office for my Sportster. That's the only reason I use the stream.

I think the Sirius is well worth the price of the equipment and the subscription. I can't listen to regular FM radio anymore - way too many commercials!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I believe that the new Stiletto will have wifi built in.


----------

